# Festa dos Tabuleiros



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Festa dos Tabuleiros will soon start in Tomar, this event is only held every four years.
Are you going?
Dont forget to get to Tomar early as it fills up quick on the day of the main event. last festa in 2007 there were a reported 600,000 thousand visitors to the town.

The whole event takes place from the 2nd to the 11th of july.


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

omostra06 said:


> Festa dos Tabuleiros will soon start in Tomar, this event is only held every four years.
> Are you going?
> Dont forget to get to Tomar early as it fills up quick on the day of the main event. last festa in 2007 there were a reported 600,000 thousand visitors to the town.
> 
> The whole event takes place from the 2nd to the 11th of july.


Hi Derek,

Cant wait, really looking forward to it. We arrive on Friday for 2 1/2 weeks :clap2:
Is the bus stop available for parking or is it full of stuff.

lane:


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

On the day of the main event, the police close all the roads into town about 4 hours before the procession, either try to get in before and park where ever you can or you will have to park outside town and walk in, they do close a lot of big roads and use them as carparks for that day.

also worth trying to see during the event is the "opening of the streets" party, this has nothing to do with traffic jams, its when all the decorated streets in the old town get opened and unvailed for everyone to see the decorations, lots of little bars spring up everywhere, live music, and lots of partying till very late, or very early, depending on how you look at it. it normally starts around 10pm, again thousands show up and wait till they open the "old town" and then they swarm in, get there early too.


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

omostra06 said:


> On the day of the main event, the police close all the roads into town about 4 hours before the procession, either try to get in before and park where ever you can or you will have to park outside town and walk in, they do close a lot of big roads and use them as carparks for that day.
> 
> also worth trying to see during the event is the "opening of the streets" party, this has nothing to do with traffic jams, its when all the decorated streets in the old town get opened and unvailed for everyone to see the decorations, lots of little bars spring up everywhere, live music, and lots of partying till very late, or very early, depending on how you look at it. it normally starts around 10pm, again thousands show up and wait till they open the "old town" and then they swarm in, get there early too.


Do you know if there is any provision for disabled parking?
lane:


----------



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Derek
Is there a timetable for what is happening anywhere? We are coming over on 8th July and have some friends with us from Sunday till Wednesday. Thought it would be great to take them to Tomar to see some of this festa. We were there in 1991 for the weekend and we had a great time. Still look at the photos with fond memories.

Regards
Liz


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

moggy666 said:


> Do you know if there is any provision for disabled parking?
> lane:


Sorry not sure,


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

lizzie458 said:


> Hi Derek
> Is there a timetable for what is happening anywhere? We are coming over on 8th July and have some friends with us from Sunday till Wednesday. Thought it would be great to take them to Tomar to see some of this festa. We were there in 1991 for the weekend and we had a great time. Still look at the photos with fond memories.
> 
> Regards
> Liz


Hi Liz
There is an official programme already out for the weeks events, I do have a copy here, its available in most cafes, tourist spots etc. it has a full timetable of whats on and where, as well as a map showing locations of events and processions, bands playing etc,
Festa dos Tabuleiros has downloadable programmes,


----------



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

Many thanks for the info.


----------

